
Cruise ships exposed thousands on board and helped spread virus globally - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/politics/cruise-ships-coronavirus/
======
tomohawk
January 3: CCP forces Dr. Li Wenliang to not spread rumors about human-to-
human transmission

Other efforts by Chinese doctors and scientists were also thwarted by the CCP.

[https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/how-early-
signs-...](https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/how-early-signs-of-the-
coronavirus-were-spotted-spread-and-throttled-in-china)

January 10: WHO recommended no travel restrictions.

[https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/who-advice-
for...](https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/who-advice-for-
international-travel-and-trade-in-relation-to-the-outbreak-of-pneumonia-
caused-by-a-new-coronavirus-in-china)

January 24: WHO advises no international travel restrictions

[https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/updated-who-
ad...](https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/updated-who-advice-for-
international-traffic-in-relation-to-the-outbreak-of-the-novel-
coronavirus-2019-ncov-24-jan)

January 27: WHO again advises no travel restrictions

[https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/updated-who-
ad...](https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/updated-who-advice-for-
international-traffic-in-relation-to-the-outbreak-of-the-novel-
coronavirus-2019-ncov)

February 11: WHO finally says maybe should quarantine ships

[https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/key-
considerat...](https://www.who.int/news-room/articles-detail/key-
considerations-for-repatriation-and-quarantine-of-travellers-in-relation-to-
the-outbreak-of-novel-coronavirus-2019-ncov)

